# Collecting Symphonies: What am I missing?



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Orfeo said:


> Glazunov: Symphonies I-VIII, plus the one-movement Ninth. Rather consistent and solidly, beautifully crafted works. Start with no. VI.
> Balakirev: Symphonies I-II
> Bortkiewicz: Symphonies I-II
> Blumenfeld: Symphony in C
> ...


----------

